# Wrong acpi battery state



## kuba_g (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi!

I am new FreeBSD user. four months ago had 8.0 version, but I've removed it. Now i have installed FreeBSD 8.1 and I have problem with battery indicator.


```
#acpiconf -i batt
Design capacity:        0 mWh
Last full capacity:     0 mWh
Technology:             primary (non-rechargeable)
Design voltage:         0 mV
Capacity (warn):        0 mWh
Capacity (low):         0 mWh
Low/warn granularity:   0 mWh
Warn/full granularity:  0 mWh
Model number:
Serial number:
Type:
OEM info:
State:                  not present
Voltage:                0 mV
```

And:


```
$ sysctl -a | grep acpi
debug.acpi.suspend_bounce: 0
debug.acpi.reset_clock: 1
debug.acpi.do_powerstate: 1
debug.acpi.interpreter_slack: 1
debug.acpi.enable_debug_objects: 0
debug.acpi.acpi_ca_version: 20100331
debug.acpi.ec.timeout: 750
debug.acpi.ec.polled: 0
debug.acpi.ec.burst: 0
debug.acpi.batt.batt_sleep_ms: 0
debug.acpi.resume_beep: 0
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S3
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.standby_state: NONE
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.s4bios: 0
hw.acpi.verbose: 0
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
hw.acpi.battery.life: -1
hw.acpi.battery.time: -1
hw.acpi.battery.state: 7
hw.acpi.battery.units: 1
hw.acpi.battery.info_expire: 5
hw.acpi.acline: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.min_runtime: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.polling_rate: 10
hw.acpi.thermal.user_override: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: -273,2C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.active: -2
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.passive_cooling: 1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.thermal_flags: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._PSV: 102,0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._HOT: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._CRT: 107,0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._ACx: -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC1: 2
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC2: 5
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TSP: 10
machdep.acpi_timer_freq: 3579545
machdep.acpi_root: 1040416
machdep.idle: acpi
machdep.idle_available: spin, mwait, mwait_hlt, hlt, acpi, 
dev.acpi.0.%desc: HPQOEM SLIC-MPC
dev.acpi.0.%driver: acpi
dev.acpi.0.%parent: nexus0
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.LPC_.SYSR
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C02 _UID=0
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_timer.0.%desc: 24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz
dev.acpi_timer.0.%driver: acpi_timer
dev.acpi_timer.0.%location: unknown
dev.acpi_timer.0.%pnpinfo: unknown
dev.acpi_timer.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.2.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.3.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.4.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.5.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.6.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.7.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_hpet.0.%desc: High Precision Event Timer
dev.acpi_hpet.0.%driver: acpi_hpet
dev.acpi_hpet.0.%location: unknown
dev.acpi_hpet.0.%pnpinfo: unknown
dev.acpi_hpet.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_button.0.%desc: Power Button
dev.acpi_button.0.%driver: acpi_button
dev.acpi_button.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PWRB
dev.acpi_button.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C0C _UID=0
dev.acpi_button.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_button.1.%desc: Sleep Button
dev.acpi_button.1.%driver: acpi_button
dev.acpi_button.1.%location: handle=\_SB_.SLPB
dev.acpi_button.1.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C0E _UID=0
dev.acpi_button.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_button.1.wake: 0
dev.acpi_lid.0.%desc: Control Method Lid Switch
dev.acpi_lid.0.%driver: acpi_lid
dev.acpi_lid.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.LID0
dev.acpi_lid.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C0D _UID=0
dev.acpi_lid.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.battery.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_acad.0.%desc: AC Adapter
dev.acpi_acad.0.%driver: acpi_acad
dev.acpi_acad.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.AC__
dev.acpi_acad.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=ACPI0003 _UID=0
dev.acpi_acad.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.pcib.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_tz.0.%desc: Thermal Zone
dev.acpi_tz.0.%driver: acpi_tz
dev.acpi_tz.0.%location: handle=\_TZ_.THRM
dev.acpi_tz.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=none _UID=0
dev.acpi_tz.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.atdma.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.atrtc.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.fpupnp.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.attimer.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.atkbdc.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.psmcpnp.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_perf.0.%driver: acpi_perf
dev.acpi_perf.0.%parent: cpu0
dev.acpi_perf.1.%driver: acpi_perf
dev.acpi_perf.1.%parent: cpu1
```

Battery indicator in KDE, GNOME and term is showing -1%. There was no such problem in FreeBSD 8.0.

Thanks for any help


----------

